# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Calgary's newest strippers - Sugar Showroom

## ExtraSlow

Got mentioned in another thread. I haven't been, and honestly don't have high hopes, strippers in Calgary are pretty brutal usually.

Sugar Showroom
https://www.sugarshowroom.com/
111 7th Ave SW, beside Palomino.

Discuss

----------


## max_boost

Always Fun for a night out on the town. Go blow some cash and take a hooker home etc.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I dislike the "newer" (likely for the past 15 years) business model of the place being dark as shit to where you can't see _anything_ unless you're in the front row, banging your fist on the stage like a cave-retard. Plus, you get bled to death on tips in the front row.
I would gladly pay more money (a cover charge) to have a decent view from wherever and drink overpriced beer so that I don't have to sit in the front. I don't think places offer this, but I haven't been in a very long time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Even paying several hundred for bottle service doesn't help, because then the essential workers think you are going to make it rain if they pester you sufficiently. 

I'm mostly over strippers, even the Vegas ones, which are serval levels better than anything I've ever seen in Cowtown.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I dislike the "newer" (likely for the past 15 years) business model of the place being dark as shit to where you can't see _anything_ unless you're in the front row, banging your fist on the stage like a cave-retard. Plus, you get bled to death on tips in the front row.
> I would gladly pay more money (a cover charge) to have a decent view from wherever and drink overpriced beer so that I don't have to sit in the front. I don't think places offer this, but I haven't been in a very long time.



Agreed. We used to enjoy the maid by Chinook because it was decent place to socialize and drink, with a stipper being an occasional distraction. You could play pool, or have a table that wasn't on the floor and have a conversation. It still wasn't bad as Rouge, but then when it turned into Esq it got way more "night club" like and too crazy to enjoy. Now it's a country and western strip club and is hilariously terrible.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Country and western strippers? That sounds worth a visit.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Country and western strippers? That sounds worth a visit.



The costumes were attractive, but there are very few country songs that work with striptease.

----------


## phreezee

Not open for lunch, no steak sandwich, why bother being downtown at all then?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Not open for lunch, no steak sandwich, why bother being downtown at all then?



Lunchtime Steak sandwich seems mandatory for downtown locations.

----------


## taemo

looking at their talent, they seem to be catering to the wrong crowd, not white collar people  :Barf:  
https://www.instagram.com/sugarshowroomyyc/

----------


## cyra1ax

I couldn't help but notice they have a rooftop patio?

----------


## arcticcat522

> looking at their talent, they seem to be catering to the wrong crowd, not white collar people  
> https://www.instagram.com/sugarshowroomyyc/



I bet they have great personalities.

----------


## mr2mike

> The costumes were attractive, but there are very few country songs that work with striptease.



The guy that goes for the choreography with the music. 
That's a new one.

----------


## bjstare

> looking at their talent, they seem to be catering to the wrong crowd, not white collar people  
> https://www.instagram.com/sugarshowroomyyc/



TIL there’s different strippers for white collar folks.

----------


## killramos

> TIL there’s different strippers for white collar folks.



Had to do some research. Apparently this is what a white collar stripper is:

----------


## finboy

> looking at their talent, they seem to be catering to the wrong crowd, not white collar people  
> https://www.instagram.com/sugarshowroomyyc/



Do strippers without tattoos even exist anymore?

----------


## killramos

If they were the kind of people to not have tattoos, they wouldn’t be stripping

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Do strippers without tattoos even exist anymore?



Do people between 18 and 30 without tattoos exist anymore?

----------


## max_boost

Like piercings they all got them 

So we doing foodie meet and after party at the strippers?

----------


## rage2

> Do strippers without tattoos even exist anymore?



Just the high end ones.

----------


## mr2mike

> Like piercings they all got them 
> 
> So we doing foodie meet and after party at the strippers?



Strip joint, then strip joint?

----------

